# A new firesteel



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Was searchin the web an found a cool fire steel, but the price was way to high.

Ordered some 5/16 x 4 inch ones with strikers, then wen't ta my done it ta yerself store an bought a whole bag a fatwood fer lessin 4 bucks. Drilled a hole in the end an gorilla glued the fire steel in. Some braidin work an wa la, here's what I got:










Now if yer out an really need some tinder ya can shave some off the handle er the spare piece. The fatwood burns real well.

Now I just gotta find some time ta go play with it!


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks like I'm gonna make me one of them; that's the slickest idea I've seen in quite a bit. How deep did you sink the fire steel?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

It's a 5/16 dia firesteel, so I just drilled a 5/16 hole bout 3/4 inch deep in the fat wood, then followin the gorilla glue instructions, I dampened the hole with water, put the glue on the fire steel an pressed it in. Now, if I should run outa fatwood before the firesteel is worn out, I'll just scrape off the remains an add it to another piece a fatwood.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

That is one cool idea :beercheer:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey Revern Coot, that be beef jerky on the yeller cord?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Be a bit chewy but have plenty a fiber in it!

I had a piece leftover from the handle an thought it might just come in handy bein hooked up ta the firesteel with a clip.


----------

